# So what is the deal here???



## SwBermuda (Jun 9, 2019)

So first growing season in this house. Feels like I have different zones in my yard. In the pics you can see I have grass that seems like it's growing well, (I'm prepping to scalp) and then you can see other parts of the turf that just looks different. I need educated guesses fellas on what to do here!


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@SwBermuda looks like most of the yard is common bermuda, and the highlighted area is a hybrid.


----------



## SwBermuda (Jun 9, 2019)

Spammage said:


> @SwBermuda looks like most of the yard is common bermuda, and the highlighted area is a hybrid.


if that is the case... which one do I want to take over? How do I make one take over?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

SwBermuda said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> > @SwBermuda looks like most of the yard is common bermuda, and the highlighted area is a hybrid.
> ...


Well, you would most likely want the hybrid to take over, but that is a tall order given that it looks like it is less than 15% of the lawn.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Mow it low and let it work itself out. I have the same thing going on in my yard. I bought and installed the Tifway 419 sod myself. I have always suspected there was another variety mixed in but I may also have some different soil conditions throughout my yard.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

My vote is the highlighted area looks like zoysia and the rest is Bermuda.

In the morning when there is dew on the grass, does the area you marked, lack dew while the other areas have dew?


----------



## SwBermuda (Jun 9, 2019)

Movingshrub said:


> My vote is the highlighted area looks like zoysia and the rest is Bermuda.
> 
> In the morning when there is dew on the grass, does the area you marked, lack dew while the other areas have dew?


We don't really get dew in El Paso lol. Is there another way to tell?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

SwBermuda said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> > My vote is the highlighted area looks like zoysia and the rest is Bermuda.
> ...


Does it feel different to walk through? I don't mean barefoot. Bermuda feels soft and sinks down easily. Zoysia is firmer. The point here would be, see if there is a noticeable difference in feel when walking through each area.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Pull a stolon from each area and post some close up pics of them.


----------



## SwBermuda (Jun 9, 2019)

FlaDave said:


> Pull a stolon from each area and post some close up pics of them.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

They both look like bermuda in those pics. My vote is you've just got a mix of 2 different types going on.


----------



## SwBermuda (Jun 9, 2019)

FlaDave said:


> They both look like bermuda in those pics. My vote is you've just got a mix of 2 different types going on.


Yep that's what it looked like to me when I pulled them up. Can I read anything into one seed head having 4 different seed heads and the other only having 2?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I stand corrected.

Zoysia seed head http://www.walterreeves.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/zoysia-seedheads-1.jpg

Bermuda seed head
http://www.walterreeves.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/bermuda-seedhead-1.jpg


----------



## SwBermuda (Jun 9, 2019)

will one of these eventually take over the other? Just mow low and be patient?


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

I've never really thought anything of it. I find them to randomly have 2-6 or so antennas. I haven't read and couldn't find anything about it. Maybe it hasn't fully developed yet.


----------



## Armold (Apr 29, 2019)

Not trying to hijack this thread but I have a similar problem, spots of lighter color turf throughout my yard. This problem has been confusing and frustrating me for the past year!!! It was sodded by builders in 2014 so I assume it's a hybrid Bermuda but I'm the second owner of the home and I wonder if the previous owner threw out some Bermuda seed in a sad attempt fill in the lawn. Pictures below show the spots. Second picture: left side is from a lighter color area, right side is the darker area.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Armold said:


> Not trying to hijack this thread but I have a similar problem, spots of lighter color turf throughout my yard. This problem has been confusing and frustrating me for the past year!!! It was sodded by builders in 2014 so I assume it's a hybrid Bermuda but I'm the second owner of the home and I wonder if the previous owner threw out some Bermuda seed in a sad attempt fill in the lawn. Pictures below show the spots. Second picture: left side is from a lighter color area, right side is the darker area.


Do you have a dog? If not I would try the screwdriver test on those lighter areas.


----------



## SwBermuda (Jun 9, 2019)

FlaDave said:


> Armold said:
> 
> 
> > Not trying to hijack this thread but I have a similar problem, spots of lighter color turf throughout my yard. This problem has been confusing and frustrating me for the past year!!! It was sodded by builders in 2014 so I assume it's a hybrid Bermuda but I'm the second owner of the home and I wonder if the previous owner threw out some Bermuda seed in a sad attempt fill in the lawn. Pictures below show the spots. Second picture: left side is from a lighter color area, right side is the darker area.
> ...


@FlaDave I've started the screwdriver test transplant on a test patch. We will see if that is the growth problem with my grass besides it possibly being a different cultivar of Bermuda. Any idea how long after clearing out the rocks that the grass should recover, grow correctly?


----------



## Armold (Apr 29, 2019)

FlaDave said:


> Armold said:
> 
> 
> > Not trying to hijack this thread but I have a similar problem, spots of lighter color turf throughout my yard. This problem has been confusing and frustrating me for the past year!!! It was sodded by builders in 2014 so I assume it's a hybrid Bermuda but I'm the second owner of the home and I wonder if the previous owner threw out some Bermuda seed in a sad attempt fill in the lawn. Pictures below show the spots. Second picture: left side is from a lighter color area, right side is the darker area.
> ...


Nope, no dogs. I haven't actually used a screwdriver but I have a manual yard Butler core aerator and have not noticed any difference in soil texture, rocks, or debris. I think the cores are about 3-4" deep when pulled, would anything below that cause problems? I will try with a long screw driver tonight.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

you got some inbred 'Meuda right there


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

There was a member on here that the builder install had one mismatched pallet scattered through the yard. I forget who it was.


----------



## SwBermuda (Jun 9, 2019)

Ecks from Tex said:


> you got some inbred 'Meuda right there


who does? Are you saying two different types?


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

SwBermuda said:


> FlaDave said:
> 
> 
> > Armold said:
> ...


I have no first hand experience with that yet, but I'm sure there are members on here that do. I was thinking that could be the issue in the photos that Arnold posted. It looks like you just have 2 different types of bermuda. Possibly sodded after a in ground repair or tree/flower bed removal maybe.


----------

